# Feel compelled to post



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not a "seasoned" ice fisherman. I'm antsy. I want to get out there. I'm seeing many posts w/the same thoughts.That being said,there are few,if any bodies of water with SAFE/FISHABLE ice. Guys can and will always "push the limits". NO FISH IS THAT IMPORTANT. 4" of good,clear ice is needed to fish and pull any gear around.Less is risking your life! We all have families.Don't get sucked in to the first guys on the ice.I now read someone advising NOT to wear a life vest out on the ice,deeming it unsafe to do so! All I want to say is as follows.4" no less.Life vest ALWAYS.Don't go alone or at least stay w/in visual and earshot of other fisherman.CHECK ICE YOURSELF.Don't rely on "reports".Check very frequently on this " first ice".Take more safety equipment than you even think you'd ever need.There are people reading these posts who have never ventured out on ice to fish.I personally want them to be alive to post their success stories.Be safe and smart guys.Enjoy(hopefully) another great ice season.Its ALMOST here.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I hear ya, no need to rush out there, things are setting up good to have a decent season. IMO no need to walk out on 2-3 inches, because ice does not form the same throughout. Guy got brass balls last year because ice was great everywhere. I haven't even dug my stuff out yet, I personally like 5-6 under me, so when you hit a 2 spot you don't go through. You go out early you are asking for it IMO. I have a feeling people will get wet this weekend, unfortunately.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive fished 2 -3 " of ice on Indian my whole life and have never felt unsafe!

I take precautions and spud my way out.

I fished yesterday on 2- 3" and not one time did I feel unsafe!

There are many years where if u didn't fish on 2-4 inches of ice you didn't ice fish.

But for someone to say its unsafe to fish on 3" of ice,,,in my opinion is wrong!

I have never fallen in,,, but the one person I did see go in,,, there was 6- 8 inches of good sold ice on the lake that day and there were 50 guys on it!
We helped him get out and he walked back to the parking lot!

So here is the perfect example of understanding that NO ice is absolutely safe!


I will continue to fish on 2- 4"
of ice and take precaution's as we all should!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

By all means,do so.Just don't be as careless as to recommend it to others.Somes lives ARENT as important as a few fish,I guess.SMH.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry,I forgot.^^^^^^^^,an example for the reason of my post.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

carp said:


> Ive fished 2 -3 " of ice on Indian my whole life and have never felt unsafe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 I've sat on 2"-4" many times! Take precautions and go with what Ya know about ice! If your a novice and don't know don't go. Or go with someone who does! Everyone knows icefishing can be risky if your scared stay home. Simple as that! I've gotten wet a time or 3 but stuff happens 2 of the 3 times I took an ice bath the ice was 7"+ No ice is safe ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

A lot of guys going on two to four are risking it I will do what keeps me safe mustang suit pics and a throw rope spud bar every body of water is different I will wait for the Cowboys to test it then make a educated venture out


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I see a few guys that seem to be proud of going thru on thin ice and continuing to do so. Congrats. Too bad we cant hear from the many guys that weren't as fortunate as them and didn't get a second or third chance to go thru. I remember reading about bodies being missing until the spring thaw. Wonder how the family dealt with not knowing where their loved one was gonna be found and when. Make smart safety decisions so you at least get a second chance. Every one has their choice.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just use your head gentleman. Whats good for you might not be good for someone else. Whats not good for you might be fine for someone else. Everyone is different. Ill be fishing sunday for sure, because im comfortable and I have a float suit. But im certainly not going to call people chickens if they dont go. That would be as bad as calling someone stupid for going ? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Stating or implying that 2" of ice generally is not unsafe is just totally irresponsible. Can it support someone without incident? Most assuredly, but only under very limited conditions and circumstances and there is NO margin for error. I've been on 2" a few times myself but you are foolish if you feel totally safe on only 2" of any ice. Too many things can go wrong. If you somehow fall on 2" of even good, clear ice, chances are you are going to break through it. But that doesn't mean that 2" is never acceptable.

Stating that 4" of good, clear ice is needed to fish and pull any gear around or you are risking your life is not right either. Less ice will be perfectly satisfactory for many people in many circumstances.

Lots of factors come into play when determining what is reasonable and acceptable for any individual. What is "safe" or fishable ice is going to vary greatly depending on one's knowledge, experience and precautions. Any generalities about what are acceptable or "safe" ice conditions should be supplemented by suitable qualifications.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

This gray-haired, old fat boy ain't doing STUPID!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Can't we all just get along


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Nixmkt,now this is my opinion to what you wrote."Stating 4" of good clear ice is needed to fish and pull any gear around or you are risking your life is not right either".Actually,it is.Its about what ice(perfect ice) can support,weight wise.Factor in minute cracks,unevenness in general and yes,4" is what you need to be SAFE.You absolutely can go on less.But make no mistake,it IS risking your life if you do.Doesn't mean you'll go through.But weight wise,you're at risk as an average sized adult male.Again,this is why I posted.I'm getting quality examples of exactly what I'm intending to steer people from.People who don't care what scientific study deem a safe thickness.Where you don't have to be puckered up in the rear every step and every second your out there.
Next,"What is "safe" or fishable ice is going to vary greatly depending on one's knowledge,experience and precautions".Again,no.The ice holds the same weight and breaks at same weight completely regardless of your knowledge,experience and precautions.
I would almost venture to say that just as many,if not more ice accidents are "experienced" guys who are pushing the limits as there are those of newbies and rookies.This post is meant for those people.If you think wearing a high dollar ice suit,still being alive after going on less ice and such is going to make 2" ice stronger,then It is what it is.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

shomethacrappies said:


> Can't we all just get along


Nope -)

I've been out on 4" a couple times but would prefer more. To each his own comfort level.

Stay safe and dry all!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Nixmkt,now this is my opinion to what you wrote."Stating 4" of good clear ice is needed to fish and pull any gear around or you are risking your life is not right either".Actually,it is.Its about what ice(perfect ice) can support,weight wise.Factor in minute cracks,unevenness in general and yes,4" is what you need to be SAFE.You absolutely can go on less.But make no mistake,it IS risking your life if you do.Doesn't mean you'll go through.But weight wise,you're at risk as an average sized adult male.Again,this is why I posted.I'm getting quality examples of exactly what I'm intending to steer people from.People who don't care what scientific study deem a safe thickness.Where you don't have to be puckered up in the rear every step and every second your out there.
> Next,"What is "safe" or fishable ice is going to vary greatly depending on one's knowledge,experience and precautions".Again,no.The ice holds the same weight and breaks at same weight completely regardless of your knowledge,experience and precautions.
> I would almost venture to say that just as many,if not more ice accidents are "experienced" guys who are pushing the limits as there are those of newbies and rookies.This post is meant for those people.If you think wearing a high dollar ice suit,still being alive after going on less ice and such is going to make 2" ice stronger,then It is what it is.



For someone who says in the first sentence "I'm not a seasoned ice fisherman " you sure have some strong opinions...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

None of what I've stated as far as thickness needed is "opinion". Look it up.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

No thanks. I don't believe everything I see on the web...i have and will continue to enjoy the sport of icefishing in any conditions I personally feel comfortable with. As an extremely avid ice fisherman I know my limitations and my local lakes how they freeze where the best first ice usually is. I've put in my time and done all the research I need to personally feel comfortable when i step out on the water. Ill take the many years of experience I have fishing hard water over any chart someone posted to the web.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

bobberbucket said:


> ......sure have some strong opinions...


He won't stop either.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

OK Cajunsaugeye , I'll bite but I'm not going to continue the pissing match beyond this.

First off, no ice is totally safe and going out on ice of any thickness is risking your life to some degree. Everyone must decide how much of a risk they are willing to take. 

Next, the term "not right" was probably not the best choice by me. I was not implying correctness with the word "right". Your load value is correct according to one reference. Others are out there and they vary. One that was posted in another thread on here is shown below. Experienced icers have also done their own studies gathering data themselves over the years on what loads various ice conditions will support and base their decisions on that data too.

_Ice Thickness Permissible Load
2 inches One person on foot
3 inches Group in single file
7.5 inches one car (2 tons)
8 inches light truck (2.5 tons)
10 inches truck (3.5 tons)
12 inches heavy truck (7-8 tons)
15 inches 10 tons
20 inches 25 tons

http://fishingvermont.net/Ice_thickness.htm
_
Next, your comment "ice holds the same weight and breaks at same weight completely regardless of your knowledge, experience and precautions" is not true. One example is if you wear a pair of skis to distribute your weight, the ice will hold the same or more weight without breaking than it will without the skis.

Finally, I in no way think nor did I state or imply that "wearing a high dollar ice suit, still being alive after going on less ice and such is going to make 2" ice stronger".


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I've fished on 2" of ice and ive fished on almost 30" of ice in northern Michigan.....felt safe....depends on circumstances and body of water truthfully. Everyone wants to be on the ice and everyone has their own opinions on what they trust....will I fish this weekend? Most certainly....I will find somewhere with at least 2-3"+ of ice or more and i'll fish it pending spudding my way out. Will I go out on erie on 3" of ice??? HELLLLLL NO!!! but will I go out on 5-6" with a group...yes! Your only as smart on the ice as what you let yourself be. 

Its all easy......BE SAFE.....BE SMART....DONT RUSH STUPIDITY! If its your first time ever ice fishing go with someone whose its not.....if its sketchy to be out have your safety gear and someone smart enough with ya! Tight lines boys and no need to argue...theres usually never anyone friendlier than a fellow ice fisherman!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Cajun, your way to green behind those ice ears to give advice. Beleive me, all the guys your commenting on can drill holes around you. Stay off the ice, go pick up some Auther Treachers, and type in Devils Lake on YouTube. Youll be perfectly safe, warm and cozy. The men are heading out to do what men do. WE FISH ! This pics is me catching some slab crappie on 3" of clear ice 2 years ago. Boy were they good !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yeah, Lovin life, but that ice looks dark, clear & solid...not the white, milky ice developing now around our lakes.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

THIS... IS... SPARTA!! wait! I mean, "OHIO!" if we don't go now it might be 50degrees and raining next week!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> THIS... IS... SPARTA!! wait! I mean, "OHIO!" if we don't go now it might be 50degrees and raining next week!



Haha ain't that the truth!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

The bottom line is its your butt and your gear. If your not comfortable with the conditions then wait until they improve. We are all adults and need to acknowledge the calculated risk we are taking every time we go out on the water.

Experience and " testicular fortitude" will be your guide. If you lack experience, go with somebody whose judgement you trust.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Arthur Treachers!!! Bwahahahaha!










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Arthur Treachers!!! Bwahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Well fellas, you hit a thin spot and the thread fell in. The first lost ice thread of the season.


----------

